# 16 wek pregnant and overdone - bleeding



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

I have been really stupid, shifting furniture to clean after a carpet was laid and I have overdone it, I am 16 weeks and I have just noticed a light bleed (kind of watery) when I went to the loo on the paper, I am worried sick and dont know what to do.

Kirsty


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

It's probably coincidental - light bleeding can happen and does often, but no matter what we say here - your still going to be worried out of your mind.

I'd suggest going to EPU at your local hospital - they probably can do a scan tonight. Ring them first.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It doesn't sound anything to be too concerned about at the moment, but it would be best to ring the hospital and get checked out, at least they could have a listen in to reassure you,

Let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry Tony, we clashed in replying!


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

What is EPU?

Thanks


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Early Pregnancy Unit hun... they are kitted out with dopplers and scanners and can check all is ok


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Thank you, I cant believe I have been so stupid. will let yu know how I get on tomorrow - gong to go to bed now.

Kirsty


----------

